# hunters vs jumpers



## StormyBlues (Dec 31, 2008)

Because hunters have to be _perfect._ If one thing is off, you are definatly out. Jumpers are alot more acepting because all that matters is getting around the course quick and without any faults. How a horse looks or breathes doesn't matter to anyone. Hunters is looking perfect and flawless.


----------



## rottenweiler (Apr 16, 2009)

That is what someone else told me too, I just don't get why they have to be like that?! I'll probably never compete in ANYTHING anyway but I'm insulted that my horse would be marked differently if I competed in hunters


----------



## gypsygirl (Oct 15, 2009)

i would guess because you wouldnt want to take a horse with breathing problems fox hunting


----------



## StormyBlues (Dec 31, 2008)

Hunters couldn't go out into a feild and hunt. It's totally changed from it's roots. most A circut hunters wouldn't last a second out on a hunt.


----------



## gypsygirl (Oct 15, 2009)

hunters comes from judging horses on their suitability for the hunt field. rideability, scope, movement, etc. it is about judging the horse and poor conformation or medical issues are also looked at.

if you think that no hunters can actually go hunting, you are wrong. i know plently of horses that do.


----------



## upnover (Jan 17, 2008)

You CAN compete in hunters, but since roaring can affect a horse's ability to breathe it is considered an unsoundness, which is penalized but not forbidden. I knew a girl whose horse had a slight roar who showed in the hunters and did ok.


----------



## upnover (Jan 17, 2008)

StormyBlues said:


> Hunters couldn't go out into a feild and hunt. It's totally changed from it's roots. most A circut hunters wouldn't last a second out on a hunt.



That's a bit of an assuming statement to make... While yes, it has changed from it's roots, I know quite a few A circuit hunters who would do quite well on a hunt.


----------



## StormyBlues (Dec 31, 2008)

That's why I said MOST. Hunters are suposed to be calm and easy, not fast and agile and on edge like most feild hunters are. I can see some doing it, but not many.


----------



## gypsygirl (Oct 15, 2009)

StormyBlues said:


> That's why I said MOST. Hunters are suposed to be calm and easy, not fast and agile and on edge like most feild hunters are. I can see some doing it, but not many.


 
you didnt say most...you just said hunters..

field hunters should be calm and easy, have you ever ridden a horse in the field that was very on edge ? not the best ride. hunting is not only flat out galloping. when you stop you have to stay still and quiet.


----------



## StormyBlues (Dec 31, 2008)

StormyBlues said:


> Hunters couldn't go out into a feild and hunt. It's totally changed from it's roots. most A circut hunters wouldn't last a second out on a hunt.


MOST. And I would rather a horse on edge over terrin like that than calm and submissive. That means they are thinking and thinking about where they are going


----------



## gypsygirl (Oct 15, 2009)

why are you treating calm like it is a bad thing ? just because a horse is calm does not mean it is stupid or not paying attention to where its feet are... i would rather be on a calm horse than a horse who was so intent on keeping up with the other horses that they would run through anything to do so. also, if a horse is up for the whole ride they are going to get tired, & then they are more likely to get hurt. its better if they stand calm & conserve. 

im quoting you as saying 'Hunters couldn't go out into a feild and hunt'


----------



## upnover (Jan 17, 2008)

gypsygirl said:


> im quoting you as saying 'Hunters couldn't go out into a feild and hunt'



actually the quote was "wouldn't last a second"... 

I'm also failing to see the lack of correlation between "calm" and "thinking". Actually I find that horses that are "on edge" tend to NOT be thinking... And perhaps I'm wrong, but I thought field hunters were supposed to be calm? I believe my friend who trains field hunters said that that was why draft crosses are so popular these days. Especially b/c so many field hunters (people) are adults who work all week and just come out on the weekends to hunt. They need something that will take care of them.


----------



## gypsygirl (Oct 15, 2009)

Actually I find that horses that are "on edge" tend to NOT be thinking... 

^^
exactly

she said 'most A curcuit hunters wouldnt last a second', she also said that 'hunters couldnt go out into a field and hunt'


----------

